# Accuvin is awesome!



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2011)

Today I did a lactic acid test as I was instructed to do by my local supplier when doing an MLF. My colors did not match up to the colors on the strip. I found out it is extremely important to be under only incandescent lighting and not any fluorescent. I still had no idea what numbers I was looking for as a finished target.

Finally I called Accuvin.

They answered on the first ring. Answered my questions and told me I needed an malic acid test kit and not lactic acid kit. They ask for my personal information and told me they would send one out today. That folks is awesome service (George must have trained them).


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2011)

I do like their products, never dealt with them personally though. Its definitely way better then winging it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (May 16, 2011)

That is great to hear! 

But, WTF do we do when they take away all our incandescent light bulbs in the next couple of years and all we have left are those crappy CFL's.......


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2011)

I think the CFL thing is very temporary. The LED's are already taking up more and more space on the big box shelves.


----------



## joea132 (May 18, 2011)

It says this in the instructions. I find that even in incandescent or natural light I still can't figure the colors out. I won't order them again.


----------



## ibglowin (May 18, 2011)

I have the same problem with color charts.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2011)

Ditto. I'll let you know when I get the new kit how it goes.


----------



## Wade E (May 18, 2011)

Didnt really have that problem with this product, the acid test kits on the other hand drove me nuts!


----------



## MinVin (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the Accuvin MA test strips and appreciate their simplicity, but gosh they're expensive for a 6 Gal batch! Between the malolactic cultures for inoculation and the tests for completion, an MLF really adds significant cost to a small batch. This alone has me considering demijohns and/or barrels!

Also, given the cheapness of high quality printing these days, I'm a little confused why they don't print a full color gradient instead of the color blocks? Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like it would be easier to match the hues with the gradient.

I haven't researched it at all, but I wonder if there's a case to made for a bulk order of test strips to split among a bunch of us?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you see this test kit?

As low as $0.64 a test if you were to test four wines per sheet.


----------



## MinVin (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, sort of. At the time I was ordering, I was in a hurry to figure out what I needed and chromatography seemed complicated. Now that you've pointed it out again and I've taken a few minutes to read their helpful guide, it looks pretty straightforward!

But I also saw a few mentions that it contains what common carriers consider "hazardous material" and that the Accuvin tests are supposedly more accurate. I don't know how much either of those things are true, but either way, if I can get it shipped to me, I'm all for saving some cash!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2011)

The only hazardous thing is the Chromatography solvent. It is a mixture of acetone and pet-ether, so yes, extremely flammable, don't smoke around it and don't use it to start your BBQ grill......

Accuvin is not more accurate. Chromatography is the de-facto standard for MLF determinations. Accuvin is certainly simpler to use and you pay the premium for that simplicity but once you get the hang of this (and its pretty simple still) its a no brainer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2011)

MinVin said:


> I have the Accuvin MA test strips and appreciate their simplicity, but gosh they're expensive for a 6 Gal batch! Between the malolactic cultures for inoculation and the tests for completion, an MLF really adds significant cost to a small batch.
> Also, given the cheapness of high quality printing these days, I'm a little confused why they don't print a full color gradient instead of the color blocks? Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like it would be easier to match the hues with the gradient.



I am growing less amused. I tested a month ago and had about 120 ppm. Today I checked both of them again and no change. going forward I will only check 1 and assume the other is the same till I get to the end. Its been over two months and I thought it would be further along (I hear you Tom).


----------



## Flem (Jun 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Did you see this test kit?
> 
> As low as $0.64 a test if you were to test four wines per sheet.



Did you, by any chance, check the shelf life of this kit?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2011)

20-24 months for the standards. Everything else will last longer than you will on this planet.



Flem said:


> Did you, by any chance, check the shelf life of this kit?


----------



## Flem (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you, Michael!!


----------

